# Fisher SD Or Boss HTX? Need Advice



## enigma869 (Jun 24, 2019)

Good Morning...

I've never owned a plow, but have decided that I'm done with battling the New England snow with a snow blower. I've decided to purchase a plow for my 2015 GMC Sierra 1500 Denali. I'll only be using the plow for my own two driveways, and for no other purpose, at all. I've done endless research, and still don't feel like I'm sure of which plow that I want to purchase. I originally leaned toward Fisher, but was told that Fisher doesn't offer stainless blades on their SD plows (I'm not a fan of the rusted out yellow Fisher plows that I see everywhere). That brought me to the Boss HTX, and those reviews seem to be hit or miss. I don't love the two plug design that Boss has (as opposed to Fisher using only one plug). Ease of connecting the plow is very important to me, and I'm told the Boss is a bit quicker to hook up. I don't love the chains clanging around on the Fisher, but appreciate the functionality of being able to hold the plow up, if it fails, and needs to be brought in for service. I'm not sure what the plan is on a Boss plow that will inevitably fail?

The price isn't a huge consideration for me, because both plows are somewhat similar in price. I just want the best plow that I can find for a half ton pickup truck. Although I would prefer a stainless steel blade, I'm not going to forego a better plow in favor of that look. Also, do I want a poly or steel cutting edge? I'm not sure which other features that I need to be looking for. I have a ton of garage space, so the plow will always be stored in my garage when not in use. I'd love to hear from those who are more experienced with the differences between the Boss HTX and the Fisher SD. I'm also open to other options, if there are others to consider. I appreciate any and all feedback.

John


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Fisher does NOT have a one plug system - they use two plugs

Poly cutting edge will be easier on the surface, if that matters to you, but will not scrape as well as a steel edge will. The majority of SD owners opt to switch to either a steel edge at some point, either immediately or when a replacement is needed.

Most of those "rusted out" plows you are referring to are many years, if not decades, old. There are a great many Fisher plows in New England and there are people using plows still from the 80s and, in some cases, 70s. For your own use on 2 driveways, I seriously doubt the blade rotting away will ever be an issue. But there is no argument that a stainless blade requires no painting at all.

In the event that an issue arises with a BOSS plow, a $25 ratchet strap will do the same job as the chain on the SD. If you buy the BOSS Emergency Kit, they include one for that reason.


----------



## enigma869 (Jun 24, 2019)

cwren2472 said:


> Fisher does NOT have a one plug system - they use two plugs
> 
> Poly cutting edge will be easier on the surface, if that matters to you, but will not scrape as well as a steel edge will. The majority of SD owners opt to switch to either a steel edge at some point, either immediately or when a replacement is needed.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your reply cwren. The information on the cutting edge is quite helpful, and makes a lot of sense. I may have misunderstood the Fisher dealer when I thought that he told me that it was simply one plug. Also, thanks for the information on the ratchet strap. I assumed that may be the solution on the Boss. Do you have any experience with Boss vs Fisher, even if not these particular models?


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

enigma869 said:


> Do you have any experience with Boss vs Fisher, even if not these particular models?


I'm a dealer for both - so I officially have no opinion on the matter


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

enigma869 said:


> I don't love the chains clanging around on the Fisher


What? Huh?


----------



## enigma869 (Jun 24, 2019)

cwren2472 said:


> I'm a dealer for both - so I officially have no opinion on the matter


Ahhhh. That would make sense for you not to have an opinion (at least officially speaking). I guess I'll have to hope that someone with real world experience with these two plows to chime in. Thanks again.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

All of these threads have relevant information

https://www.plowsite.com/threads/fisher-or-boss-straight-blade.174039/

https://www.plowsite.com/threads/fisher-sd-7-6-plow-feedback.170510

https://www.plowsite.com/threads/need-advice-boss-htx-vs-fisher-ht.174006/

https://www.plowsite.com/threads/plow-for-2018-f-150-w-prep-home-only.174492/

https://www.plowsite.com/threads/lightweight-plows.174698/#post-2312904

https://www.plowsite.com/threads/f150-plow-prep-and-sizing-confusion.174104/

https://www.plowsite.com/threads/western-mid-weight-plow-for-entry-level-mild-winters.173699

https://www.plowsite.com/threads/new-member-thoughts-on-tacoma-boss-htx-vs-gmc-fisher.172876/


----------



## enigma869 (Jun 24, 2019)

cwren2472 said:


> All of these threads have relevant information
> 
> https://www.plowsite.com/threads/fisher-or-boss-straight-blade.174039/
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting Cwren. It looks like I have some reading to do.


----------



## Kevin_NJ (Jul 24, 2003)

Plow Brand A vs Plow Brand B vs Plow Brand C = Ford vs GM vs Dodge = iPhone vs Android = Belts vs Suspenders. Each has strengths and weaknesses; everyone has their own opinion and favorites.

Most people will tell you it comes down to dealer support. How important that is to YOU depends on how mechanically and electrically handy you are. If the plow doesn't work are you comfortable and capable doing troubleshooting, can you use a test light or DVM, do you have a basic understanding of electrics & hydraulics? If the answers are no, then find the closest dealer with the best hours and reviews and go with them. If the answers are yes, then it really doesn't matter. 

For what you will be using it for any of the major players will do the job just fine. I've only had BOSS, hookup & removal is easy IF you are on relatively level ground. Before I got my driveway paved I would (at times) have a heck of a time getting the plow attached. Now that it's paved it's fast and painless. If you can't find a dealer that will demo hookup & removal for you look on youtube, plenty of videos out there on it; some from the mfg, even more from the avg Joe. 

Good luck.


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

I’m a homeowner that’s been plowing my large country driveway and a neighbor’s for about 16 years. Currently using a 12 year old Western MVP on an F350.

The Western plow is similar to Fisher plows. Mine is not stainless. I’m in salt country, and the moldboard and cutting edge are still original and in great shape. I’ll be in a nursing home before the blade rusts out, so I wouldn’t be too worried about your new plow having to be stainless


Since you’ll be keeping it in a garage, you can unhook it onto dollies and roll it away when you take it off, and roll it back on. Super easy and quick to do once you do it a few times (hint: spray wd-40 on the plow and truck where they hook together)

If it were me, I’d stay away from the Smarthitch for no reason other than it’s not really needed and is, in my opinion, just something electronic that can fail and cause needless issues and headaches.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

seville009 said:


> I
> If it were me, I'd stay away from the Smarthitch for no reason other than it's not really needed and is, in my opinion, just something electronic that can fail and cause needless issues and headaches.


Smarthitch is standard now on all models of BOSS plows (and has been for a while) - in the event of an issue with it, the tower can still be pushed up by hand in the same way it would if it didn't have Smarthitch.


----------



## enigma869 (Jun 24, 2019)

Kevin_NJ said:


> Plow Brand A vs Plow Brand B vs Plow Brand C = Ford vs GM vs Dodge = iPhone vs Android = Belts vs Suspenders. Each has strengths and weaknesses; everyone has their own opinion and favorites.
> 
> Most people will tell you it comes down to dealer support. How important that is to YOU depends on how mechanically and electrically handy you are. If the plow doesn't work are you comfortable and capable doing troubleshooting, can you use a test light or DVM, do you have a basic understanding of electrics & hydraulics? If the answers are no, then find the closest dealer with the best hours and reviews and go with them. If the answers are yes, then it really doesn't matter.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your feedback Kevin. I definitely understand the points you made about the brand preferences some people have. For me personally, I don't usually gravitate towards just a specific brand. The area I live in will have great support from a Boss dealer or a Fisher dealer, so that doesn't tip the scales for me. As I'm reading here, I'm seeing a lot about "trip edge" versus "full trip"? I'm not sure that I fully understand that, but it sounds like some don't love the Boss design in that area. Both of my driveways are paved, so I don't even know if that's even a consideration for me. Putting the plow on and off my truck easily is REALLY important to me, as I've never done it before, and need it to be as simple as possible. I suspect that I may even drop the plow onto one of my pallets that my wood pellets come on and then wheel it out of place and back into place using my pallet jack. I suspect that would make mounting it onto my truck super easy. At least that's my hope.

John


----------



## enigma869 (Jun 24, 2019)

cwren2472 said:


> Smarthitch is standard now on all models of BOSS plows (and has been for a while) - in the event of an issue with it, the tower can still be pushed up by hand in the same way it would if it didn't have Smarthitch.


Cwren...

Can you point me in the direction where I can learn a bit more about what "Smarthitch" is, or just explain what it is? I need to see if that's something I should be concerned about, or perhaps push me more towards the Fisher SD. Thank you.

John


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

"SmartHitch" uses the pump pressure and lift cylinder to push the tower up instead of pushing it up by hand. That's it. It doesnt change the hookup procedure beyond that.

On larger plows, especially V plows, pushing the tower up can take some force. On a plow the size of the HTX, it could be done with one hand if its wasnt powered anyway so it doesnt make a huge difference


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

Full trip - the whole moldboard will fold forward

Trip edge - the bottom of the plow has a long piece of steel and is hinged; just that piece will trip

My first plow was a full trip Snoway. It would constantly trip in about 5” of heavy wet snow. I hated it. 

My current Western MVP is a trip edge. Much much better. 

My advice would be to get one with a trip edge


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

seville009 said:


> My first plow was a full trip Snoway. It would constantly trip in about 5" of heavy wet snow. I hated it.
> 
> My current Western MVP is a trip edge. Much much better.


Blaming the full blade trip by comparing the snoway to the MVP in that case is a bit like saying "You cant plow with a Chevy. I had an S10 and it didnt plow nearly as well as my F350"


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

cwren2472 said:


> Blaming the full blade trip by comparing the snoway to the MVP in that case is a bit like saying "You cant plow with a Chevy. I had an S10 and it didnt plow nearly as well as my F350"


They were relatively comparable; plowed same driveway under the same conditions with both plows. Trip edge is much better. Truck pushing the plow makes no difference.

Just look on YouTube at some plowing videos that show full trip plows constantly flopping over in heavy snow. Frustrating even to just watch.

Just my preference - trip edge vs full trip.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

What model snoway did you have?


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

cwren2472 said:


> What model snoway did you have?


Think it was the 29 series; 7.5'. Really wasn't a bad plow in and of itself. Had it on an Expedition


----------



## enigma869 (Jun 24, 2019)

seville009 said:


> Full trip - the whole moldboard will fold forward
> 
> Trip edge - the bottom of the plow has a long piece of steel and is hinged; just that piece will trip
> 
> ...


Thanks for the explanation Seville. It's helpful. Is the Boss HTX a "full trip" plow? If that's the case, that could be the difference maker that I've been looking for.

John


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Yes, all the HTX are full trip


----------



## Kevin_NJ (Jul 24, 2003)

The trip feature of plows are there to save the plow & truck when you hit an unseen obstacle. If you are only doing your driveway the likelihood of you doing so is low. The trip springs can be adjusted so more/less force is required to make the plow trip (full trip can at least; don't think edge trip can). 

Just to add more stuff for you to consider.... I know BOSS offers downforce, it uses the hydraulics to put more pressure down to aid in a cleaner swipe. This is valuable in the lighter weight 1/2 ton segments. With out that feature the weight of the plow alone is used. I know other mfg have similar tech, but not which ones or on which models.


----------



## enigma869 (Jun 24, 2019)

Kevin_NJ said:


> The trip feature of plows are there to save the plow & truck when you hit an unseen obstacle. If you are only doing your driveway the likelihood of you doing so is low. The trip springs can be adjusted so more/less force is required to make the plow trip (full trip can at least; don't think edge trip can).
> 
> Just to add more stuff for you to consider.... I know BOSS offers downforce, it uses the hydraulics to put more pressure down to aid in a cleaner swipe. This is valuable in the lighter weight 1/2 ton segments. With out that feature the weight of the plow alone is used. I know other mfg have similar tech, but not which ones or on which models.


Thanks for muddying the waters, Kevin  Just when I thought I had things figured out. On a serious note, I guess that I wasn't aware that Fisher didn't offer downforce. It sounds like it's actually functional, and not as much as a marketing gimmick that I originally thought it might be. Most of the comments I've read on this site make it sound like guys really loathe full trip plows. Now, I will only be doing my own two driveways, so it may never really come into play for me. That said, at some point, I may want to sell my truck and my plow, and I don't want my full trip plow to make that sale difficult. I guess I'm still up in the air between the Fisher and Boss HTX, so am still very open to other opinions. I appreciate all the great feedback, as it's helping with learning a great deal of stuff that is all new for me.

John


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

All the BOSS plows are a direct piston lift (no chain) which means that even without downforce, you can hold the blade locked rigid while scraping when it is not in float. 

The Fisher SD still uses a chain so it'll be gravity only for scraping on that one. 

Not to confuse matters more, but Fisher also offers the 7.5 HT which is a trip edge, direct piston lift model and would operate similar to the HTX in scraping. The HT still does not offer downforce, but I will say that the vast majority of my customers do not opt for downforce on the BOSS anyway.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Go kick the tires on each plow, see fir yourself


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Kevin_NJ said:


> The trip springs can be adjusted so more/less force is required to make the plow trip (full trip can at least; don't think edge trip can).


It has no bearing on this discussion but for the sake of completeness I'll add that Boss trip edge plows are adjustable, Fisher (and I think most all other brands) are not. Not that I think I've ever had someone tell me they actually "adjusted" the tension on their trip edge.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

@enigma869 - ultimately, any plow you purchase will plow snow for 2 driveways. While I'm not saying it's wrong to do your research, I think @Kevin_NJ's point about the importance of a reputable, dependable dealer is a lot more critical than the specifics of a particular plow.

Remember that while there are differences between the two models you are fretting over, both plows have thousands and thousands of people that manage to plow with them just fine. No matter which you go with, you are not going to be the first who can't plow his driveway because he chose the wrong one.


----------



## enigma869 (Jun 24, 2019)

cwren2472 said:


> All the BOSS plows are a direct piston lift (no chain) which means that even without downforce, you can hold the blade locked rigid while scraping when it is not in float.
> 
> The Fisher SD still uses a chain so it'll be gravity only for scraping on that one.
> 
> Not to confuse matters more, but Fisher also offers the 7.5 HT which is a trip edge, direct piston lift model and would operate similar to the HTX in scraping. The HT still does not offer downforce, but I will say that the vast majority of my customers do not opt for downforce on the BOSS anyway.


Cwren...

How does the Fisher HT compare to the SD? Both is price and functionality?


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

enigma869 said:


> Cwren...
> 
> How does the Fisher HT compare to the SD? Both is price and functionality?


I prefer the HT - the interwebs seem to prefer the SD.

The HT is cheaper, usually by quite a bit, it can be outfitted with steel edge immediately, and it is a direct piston lift which can be locked while scraping or backblading.

The SD is arguably "heavier duty", relatively speaking. It does have more steel, particularly in the mold board, and has a more traditional jack leg setup. It also tends to sit somewhat higher than the HT.

I don't like chain lift for a light weight plow - even though the SD is heavier, no one would argue that it is heavy. I don't care for the poly edge - it is very, very expensive and sacrifices even more scraping than what you already lose with the chain lift. And for the applications that most people would use the 7.5' plow for, I don't think the extra durability is enough to compensate for the cons mentioned.

But again, all this is just IMHO. And I don't use either, so take it with a grain of salt.


----------



## enigma869 (Jun 24, 2019)

cwren2472 said:


> I prefer the HT - the interwebs seem to prefer the SD.
> 
> The HT is cheaper, usually by quite a bit, it can be outfitted with steel edge immediately, and it is a direct piston lift which can be locked while scraping or backblading.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the feedback Cwren. I'll have to do a bit of research on the HT plow. Luckily, it's not quite July, so I still have some time to make a decision. My objective is to have a plow installed on my truck by September.


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

cwren2472 said:


> @enigma869 - ultimately, any plow you purchase will plow snow for 2 driveways. While I'm not saying it's wrong to do your research, I think @Kevin_NJ's point about the importance of a reputable, dependable dealer is a lot more critical than the specifics of a particular plow.
> 
> Remember that while there are differences between the two models you are fretting over, both plows have thousands and thousands of people that manage to plow with them just fine. No matter which you go with, you are not going to be the first who can't plow his driveway because he chose the wrong one.


Good advice

OP - In the end, any plow you choose will work fine.

I have a dealer do the annual fluid change on my plow and have them check everything over. In the 16 years I've been plowing, I've only broken down once because of the plow (overheated cable - dealer fixed). Have had controllers die on me, but that's kind of a wear item in my mind.

Worst case if the plow fails is that you just pull out the old snowblower....


----------



## NYH1 (Jan 10, 2009)

I didn't read many of the replies in this thread. 

All I have to ad is, if you get a Fisher SD 7' 6" plow, I'd swap the poly cutting edge for the Fisher XLT 7' 6"x1/2" steel cutting edge. 

Good luck, NYH1.


----------



## tdhbrtbone (Nov 23, 2018)

Have no experience with Fisher. However, my one year old Boss is a sweet unit and I highly recommend it. The down pressure option is a big plus. Also, you'll probably want the 2" leveling kit for your truck's front end.


----------



## enigma869 (Jun 24, 2019)

tdhbrtbone said:


> Have no experience with Fisher. However, my one year old Boss is a sweet unit and I highly recommend it. The down pressure option is a big plus. Also, you'll probably want the 2" leveling kit for your truck's front end.
> 
> View attachment 195113


Do I really need a leveling kit to plow my own two driveways (both driveways are on the same property)? I was hoping that if I went with a plow that is actually designed for a half ton pickup truck, that I wouldn't have to go down the road of further modifying my truck. I'm not a huge fan of modifying my truck. Hell, I'm not even much of a fan of putting a plow onto a Sierra Denali Crew Cab truck, but I'm done with the whole snowblowing thing!


----------



## tdhbrtbone (Nov 23, 2018)

enigma869 said:


> Do I really need a leveling kit to plow my own two driveways (both driveways are on the same property)? I was hoping that if I went with a plow that is actually designed for a half ton pickup truck, that I wouldn't have to go down the road of further modifying my truck. I'm not a huge fan of modifying my truck. Hell, I'm not even much of a fan of putting a plow onto a Sierra Denali Crew Cab truck, but I'm done with the whole snowblowing thing!


You don't need to for just those 2 driveways but with the leveling kit your front end won't drop so drastically when lifting the plow. Plus it'll look a lot better.


----------



## enigma869 (Jun 24, 2019)

tdhbrtbone said:


> You don't need to for just those 2 driveways but with the leveling kit your front end won't drop so drastically when lifting the plow. Plus it'll look a lot better.


So, quick follow up question on that. What does it typically cost to do the leveling kit? Also, do I have to go to my mechanic or dealer to have that done, or is that something that the Boss or Fisher (I still haven't decided upon which plow that I'm buying) dealer could do at the time the plow is being installed? My truck is still under warranty. I assume that a leveling kit wouldn't impact my warranty? I know that most manufacturers aren't fans of having vehicles modified in a way that they weren't designed for, so was just wondering about that.

John


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

enigma869 said:


> So, quick follow up question on that. What does it typically cost to do the leveling kit? Also, do I have to go to my mechanic or dealer to have that done, or is that something that the Boss or Fisher (I still haven't decided upon which plow that I'm buying) dealer could do at the time the plow is being installed? My truck is still under warranty. I assume that a leveling kit wouldn't impact my warranty? I know that most manufacturers aren't fans of having vehicles modified in a way that they weren't designed for, so was just wondering about that.
> 
> John


You'd have to call the specific dealer to see if they will be suspension work - some will, some won't.

But you likely don't need to modify the suspension at all. Put the plow on, see how it sits, then worry about it later if you aren't happy. There is no need to do it in advance.


----------



## enigma869 (Jun 24, 2019)

cwren2472 said:


> You'd have to call the specific dealer to see if they will be suspension work - some will, some won't.
> 
> But you likely don't need to modify the suspension at all. Put the plow on, see how it sits, then worry about it later if you aren't happy. There is no need to do it in advance.


Thank you for that advice, cwren. I doubt that I'll ever even drive my truck to the gas station with the plow attached to it. It's being purchased for the sole purpose of plowing my two driveways, so I'm trying to keep things simple.


----------



## NYH1 (Jan 10, 2009)

I didn't go with a leveling kit on my half ton with the Fisher SD. I did have Timbrens installed, had them installed on my 3/4 ton as well. Don't really know how much they helped because I had them installed with the plow. 

I think most leveling kits are kind of like spacers that go on top of the struts. I think you need to have your alignment checked/adjusted after installing them.

Good luck, NYH1.


----------



## tdhbrtbone (Nov 23, 2018)

enigma869 said:


> So, quick follow up question on that. What does it typically cost to do the leveling kit? Also, do I have to go to my mechanic or dealer to have that done, or is that something that the Boss or Fisher (I still haven't decided upon which plow that I'm buying) dealer could do at the time the plow is being installed? My truck is still under warranty. I assume that a leveling kit wouldn't impact my warranty? I know that most manufacturers aren't fans of having vehicles modified in a way that they weren't designed for, so was just wondering about that.
> 
> John


Installed mine was 300.


----------



## enigma869 (Jun 24, 2019)

tdhbrtbone said:


> Installed mine was 300.


Did your plow dealer install the leveling kit, or did your mechanic?


----------



## m1lkman (Jul 5, 2011)

Well @enigma869 : What did you buy and how do you like it so far?


----------



## enigma869 (Jun 24, 2019)

Interestingly enough, after talking to several plow dealers and finding out all the cutting they would need to do to the front end of a really nice truck, I opted not to put a plow on that truck. I ended up selling the truck and buying a 2019 Ram Limited, and somehow talked my wife into getting rid of her Suburban (I initially toyed with the idea of putting a plow on the Suburban until I realized that turning that giant bus around in my driveways would be less than ideal) and replacing it with a 2017 Z71 Colorado that already had a small (7'2") Fisher HS plow. So far, so good. I know that the old Homesteader had a less than stellar reputation, but from my research, it looks like the old Homesteader model was plastic. The HS model on my truck is definitely all steel. I'm not sure why Fisher continues to use the "HS" initials, given that the Homesteader wasn't exactly highly thought of.


----------



## ggb6259 (Jan 14, 2010)

A bit late to the conversation but the Snowex LT and the Western Defender are the same plow with different mounts. I bought Snowex for the mount, stupid easy. I've had issues with the angle ram cylinders leaking but I believe I know the issue and will hopefully get the the local dealer to engage. Biggest thing is the dealer, Colorado is great truck best one I've owned to date. I pull an enclosed landscape trailer with all the gear and a 22ft Wellcraft and it handles them as well or better than my old 04 Ram 1500. The Colorado is nose down for air flow (Z71?). I added a lift kit, it sits level without the plow. Looks better and handles the plow better. I also got an alignment and then re-aimed headlights. Colorado is easy, need a 6mm hex allen or T handle and then the lights on the plow(raised) which are just tedious.


----------



## enigma869 (Jun 24, 2019)

ggb6259 said:


> A bit late to the conversation but the Snowex LT and the Western Defender are the same plow with different mounts. I bought Snowex for the mount, stupid easy. I've had issues with the angle ram cylinders leaking but I believe I know the issue and will hopefully get the the local dealer to engage. Biggest thing is the dealer, Colorado is great truck best one I've owned to date. I pull an enclosed landscape trailer with all the gear and a 22ft Wellcraft and it handles them as well or better than my old 04 Ram 1500. The Colorado is nose down for air flow (Z71?). I added a lift kit, it sits level without the plow. Looks better and handles the plow better. I also got an alignment and then re-aimed headlights. Colorado is easy, need a 6mm hex allen or T handle and then the lights on the plow(raised) which are just tedious.


My Colorado also has a small lift on it, and rather aggressive tires. I'm almost 50 years old, so lifting a truck and putting aggressive tires isn't really anything that I would normally do. That said, the truck looks good, and handles this plow with zero issue. I'm actually a full size truck kind of guy, so the Colorado wouldn't work for me. That said, my Wife seems to like it, so it's a win/win, for me. As for mounting the plow...If you look at the picture I posted of my plow, it's sitting on top of a snow plow cart that I purchased. It's one of the best purchases I've ever made for anything. The plow simply sits on that cart, and I wheel it over the truck to mount it. I think it took me all of 18 seconds to completely mount the plow (by myself), and plug in the two wires. The other great thing about the cart is that I can simply wheel the plow into a corner of my garage, at the end of the season. It was a bit pricey, at almost $300 (including the shipping), but knowing that I don't need to screw around and get annoyed with trying to mount the plow makes it money well spent, for me.


----------



## ggb6259 (Jan 14, 2010)

Awesome.. nice truck an garage


----------



## m1lkman (Jul 5, 2011)

enigma869 said:


> Interestingly enough, after talking to several plow dealers and finding out all the cutting they would need to do to the front end of a really nice truck, I opted not to put a plow on that truck. I ended up selling the truck and buying a 2019 Ram Limited, and somehow talked my wife into getting rid of her Suburban (I initially toyed with the idea of putting a plow on the Suburban until I realized that turning that giant bus around in my driveways would be less than ideal) and replacing it with a 2017 Z71 Colorado that already had a small (7'2") Fisher HS plow. So far, so good. I know that the old Homesteader had a less than stellar reputation, but from my research, it looks like the old Homesteader model was plastic. The HS model on my truck is definitely all steel. I'm not sure why Fisher continues to use the "HS" initials, given that the Homesteader wasn't exactly highly thought of.
> 
> View attachment 198295


Looks pretty darn nice! Glad it worked out!


----------



## Zr2bbmax (Jan 30, 2021)

enigma869 said:


> My Colorado also has a small lift on it, and rather aggressive tires. I'm almost 50 years old, so lifting a truck and putting aggressive tires isn't really anything that I would normally do. That said, the truck looks good, and handles this plow with zero issue. I'm actually a full size truck kind of guy, so the Colorado wouldn't work for me. That said, my Wife seems to like it, so it's a win/win, for me. As for mounting the plow...If you look at the picture I posted of my plow, it's sitting on top of a snow plow cart that I purchased. It's one of the best purchases I've ever made for anything. The plow simply sits on that cart, and I wheel it over the truck to mount it. I think it took me all of 18 seconds to completely mount the plow (by myself), and plug in the two wires. The other great thing about the cart is that I can simply wheel the plow into a corner of my garage, at the end of the season. It was a bit pricey, at almost $300 (including the shipping), but knowing that I don't need to screw around and get annoyed with trying to mount the plow makes it money well spent, for me.
> 
> View attachment 198301


*Nice truck and plow setup. How do you find plowing with the Colorado? Any issues ? Any suggestions? Looking to put either the western defender or snow ex LT on my Colorado as well for residential properties. Any feedback would help. *


----------



## enigma869 (Jun 24, 2019)

The Colorado is an awesome little truck for plowing my two driveways, but keep in mind that I wasn't out plowing houses in my neighborhood. I strictly bought it for my own two driveways. I would imagine that for residential driveways it would be a better option than a full size truck (especially a three quarter ton plus size truck) in terms of maneuverability! That said, I'm not sure that I would personally be out plowing endless driveways with a truck that isn't exactly built to be a plow truck. I do have friends who plow commercially with Toyota Tundras, and tell me that it's the best plow truck you can buy, even beyond the larger three quarter and one ton trucks they've owned, so opinions will differ.


----------

